# Il giro del fumo



## King Crimson

Ciao a tutti,
ho sempre sentito usare questa espressione in ambito aziendale (specialmente per aziende di una certa dimensione e complessità), per indicare la tortuosità delle procedure e delle regole - sia quelle scritte, sia quelle non scritte (con le seconde spesso più importanti delle prime) - che governano le attività aziendali.
In questo senso, conoscere "il giro del fumo", è essenziale per far procedere speditamente un'attività e, più in generale, per muoversi in modo efficiente e non conflittuale all'interno di un contesto aziendale.
Esempio/contesto:
_Mario: Mi sembra che Carlo se la cavi bene per essere un neoassunto, tecnicamente è molto ferrato.
Sergio: Si, ed è anche volenteroso, però è ancora un po' lento quando si tratta di interfacciarsi con gli altri uffici, del resto è qui da troppo poco tempo per conoscere già il giro del fumo.

_Ora però mi piacerebbe sapere quanti di voi, specialmente di altre aree geografiche, conoscano questa espressione, in quanto mi è venuto il dubbio che sia diffusa solo qui a Milano (o in Lombardia, non voglio allargarmi al nord Italia, per ora).


----------



## pollonia

Ciao!
Quest'espressione esiste eccome: ha il significato di sotterfugio, espediente.


----------



## King Crimson

Si pollonia, avevo visto anch'io quel link (ed altri simili), ma il signficato con cui conosco questa espressione è diverso, ed è il motivo che mi ha spinto ad aprire questa discussione.


----------



## pollonia

Ah, non avevo afferrato bene il concetto 
Io, come la intendi tu, non l'ho mai sentita. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che magari anche in campo aziendale si intende più _gli espedienti necessari per il successo_ piuttosto che _le tortuosità delle procedure e delle regole_.


----------



## L'Enrico

Se devo essere sincero, sia il significato di "sotterfugio" che quello di "tortuosità delle regole" mi sembrano un po' strani. 
Data l'origine dell'espressione, io l'ho sempre intesa nel senso di "sapere come vanno/girano le cose" in un dato ambiente od entourage. 
Comunque i due significati di cui sopra non sono poi così distanti, per cui è possibile che l'uso dell'espressione si sia esteso di significato a seconda dell'ambiente in cui veniva usato.

E.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Io (Lombardia, anche se per poco) non l'ho *mai *sentito, né con un significato né con l'altro.

EFC


----------



## King Crimson

L'Enrico said:


> Se devo essere sincero, sia il significato di "sotterfugio" che quello di "tortuosità delle regole" mi sembrano un po' strani.
> Data l'origine dell'espressione, io l'ho sempre intesa nel senso di "sapere come vanno/girano le cose" in un dato ambiente od entourage.
> Comunque i due significati di cui sopra non sono poi così distanti, per cui è possibile che l'uso dell'espressione si sia esteso di significato a seconda dell'ambiente in cui veniva usato.
> 
> E.



In effetti "sapere come girano le cose" si avvicina molto al significato che intendo io. La "tortuosità" deriva dal fatto che, se i percorsi seguiti dal fumo (in senso lato, quindi nel senso di come girano le cose in azienda) fossero lineari, non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno di maturare questo tipo di conoscenza, prettamente empirica e quindi derivante dall'esperienza e dalla conoscenza diretta della vita all'interno di un'organizzazione.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti!

io ho sempre solo dato significato letterale alla frase.....il giro del fumo non è un giro per bene e mi ha stralunato leggerlo a riguardo di un'azienda.....ho pensato che ci fosse qualche dipendente che spacciasse!


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie ragazzi, mi sembra di poter dedurre, dai primi risultati, che non si tratta di espressione nota al di fuori dell'ambito aziendale milanese (almeno quello con il quale sono in contatto io).

@ giginho: può ben essere anche quello che dici tu, ma non è quello che intendevo io (anzi, mi dissocio pubblicamente...)


----------



## giginho

King Crimson said:


> Grazie ragazzi, mi sembra di poter dedurre, dai primi risultati, che non si tratta di espressione nota al di fuori dell'ambito aziendale milanese (almeno quello con il quale sono in contatto io).
> 
> @ giginho: può ben essere anche quello che dici tu, ma non è quello che intendevo io (anzi, mi dissocio pubblicamente...)



Io lavoro (me tapino) in un'azienda a 35 km da Milano e non l'ho mai sentita.....già che ci siamo mi dissocio anche io (mutande di ghisa sempre!!)


----------



## L'Enrico

giginho said:


> il giro del fumo non è un giro per bene




Giusto per chiarire il senso dell'espressione, sempre che la cosa interessi.
La parola "giro" non va intesa nel senso di "ambiente", bensì nel senso letterale di "girare" in senso orario od antiorario, rispetto ad un gruppo di persone sedute in cerchio.

E.


----------



## giginho

Per carità Enrico, ora mi è chiaro.....ma se sentissi un'espressione del genere penserei proprio all'ambiente della droga......sarà che sono tarato!!!


----------



## L'Enrico

giginho said:


> ma se sentissi un'espressione del genere penserei proprio all'ambiente della droga




Certo. "Fumo" sta per "canna".


----------



## giginho

L'Enrico said:


> Certo. "Fumo" sta per "canna".



O per hashish.....la parte per il tutto!


----------



## Teerex51

King Crimson said:


> Grazie ragazzi, mi sembra di poter dedurre, dai primi risultati, che non si tratta di espressione nota al di fuori dell'ambito aziendale milanese (almeno quello con il quale sono in contatto io).


Posso confermarti che, arrivato a Milano nel 1997, ho sentito questa frase qui per la prima volta e solo nel senso che hai descritto al post #1. Il significato mi è parso abbastanza chiaro da subito: mi sono immaginato l'azienda come una specie di alveare di piccole celle sovrapposte, con questo fumo che faceva strani giri prima di uscire dalla cella più alta. (Non so se esista un etimo ufficiale dell'espressione e se corrisponda alla mia idea, ma io l'ho "vista" così.)


----------



## longplay

ElFrikiChino said:


> Io (Lombardia, anche se per poco) non l'ho *mai *sentito, né con un significato né con l'altro.
> 
> EFC



Nemmeno nella maggior parte dell' Italia centrale, secondo quello che so. Ciao.

PS Conosere "il giro" (da solo) credo sia abbastanza normale.


----------



## VogaVenessian

longplay said:


> Nemmeno nella maggior parte dell' Italia centrale, secondo quello che so. Ciao.
> 
> PS Conosere "il giro" (da solo) credo sia abbastanza normale.


A VeneSSIA nemmeno.


----------



## marco.cur

Mai sentita. Anch'io l'avrei intesa come giginho.


----------



## King Crimson

Teerex51 said:


> Posso confermarti che, arrivato a Milano nel 1997, ho sentito questa frase qui per la prima volta e solo nel senso che hai descritto al post #1. Il significato mi è parso abbastanza chiaro da subito: mi sono immaginato l'azienda come una specie di alveare di piccole celle sovrapposte, con questo fumo che faceva strani giri prima di uscire dalla cella più alta. (Non so se esista un etimo ufficiale dell'espressione e se corrisponda alla mia idea, ma io l'ho "vista" così.)



Grazie TR, dalla tua risposta e da quelle degli altri finora intervenuti deduco che l'espressione è effettivamente nota e usata, ma solo a Milano (anche in rete ho trovato pochissimi esempi del suo utilizzo con il significato che le ho dato qui). Comunque, chissà che questa discussione non contribuisca ad allargarne gli orizzonti...
Per quanto riguarda l'etimo non mi sbilancio, anche se anch'io mi sono sempre immaginato un parallelo tra gli strani giri compiuti dal fumo in una serie di canalizzazioni e i giri altrettanto complessi che seguono le pratiche di una grande organizzazione...


----------



## Teerex51

KC, il passo successivo è verificare sul forum appropriato come si potrebbe rendere nella lingua del Bardo...


----------



## King Crimson

Teerex51 said:


> KC, il passo successivo è verificare sul forum appropriato come si potrebbe rendere nella lingua del Bardo...



Infatti quello era il mio obbiettivo finale, ma poi mi sono sorti i primi dubbi sulla sua diffusione in italiano (e meno male che ho verificato). Sarebbe abbastanza grottesco chiedere la traduzione in un'altra lingua di un'espressione che è nota solo a pochi intimi

EDIT: ecco un'altra conferma (qui in ambito universitario) del suo utilizzo prettamente "milanese".


----------



## Dr. Sloan

essendo nato e cresciuto nella provincia milanese, l'espressione "il giro del fumo" non mi e' affatto nuova. Io l'ho sempre sentita usare con il significato di "dinamiche interpersonali piu' o meno nascoste", soprattutto in ambito aziendale. Non esattamente come sotterfugio, nemmeno come tortuosita' delle regole; direi piu' come essere a conoscenza di chi e' responsabile per cosa, cioe' a chi rivolgersi quando si ha bisogno di qualcosa; che sia piu' o meno trasparente (e qui ci si avvicina al sotterfugio). Se conosco il giro del fumo, so in ogni caso dove andare per ottenerre cio' di cui ho bisogno.


----------



## phiona

Da milanese conosco e uso l'espressione, non solo in ambito aziendale. 
Recentemente, parlando con un'amica, anche lei milanese, che si sta scontrando con la kafkiana burocrazia italiana, le ho chiesto: "Come va il giro del fumo?". Lei ha capito perfettamente che intendevo "percorso inutilmente tortuoso". 
E anche in ambito aziendale l'ho sempre sentito usare con questo significato.


----------



## longplay

Salve a tutti . Paese che vai... Mi avete ricordato che, forse, a Piazza S. Pietro (Roma), ci si chiede "come va il fumo?" solo per l' elezione del Papa. Ma è solo un' ipotesi
di lavoro. Ciao.


----------

